# Wife's New Breed in Black/Muddy Girl...



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Wife's New Breed Lycan in Black/Muddy Girl...*

Hi Ladies. Just thought I'd post up some pics of my wife's new Lycan. She's always been a Mathews gal but I think all that's about to change. This one is 2lbs heavier in draw weight than her Jewel and she draws it noticeably easier and says it feels like she could hold it all day at full-draw. Gonna chrono it in the coming days and it's dead quiet at the shot. If you're looking for a new bow, I'd definitely give the Lycan a look.

Dawg


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Must be bow buying for the wife season just got mine one too. Good looking rig.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Must be bow buying for the wife season just got mine one too. Good looking rig.


Thx bro. I see you shoot for John Mosier. I was just at his place Wednesday. He made the strings for her bow and set it up. They don't come any better than John as far as I'm concerned. What did you get for your wife?

Dawg


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice bow, now you gotta paint the inside of that stabilizer to match


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

tdawg21 said:


> Thx bro. I see you shoot for John Mosier. I was just at his place Wednesday. He made the strings for her bow and set it up. They don't come any better than John as far as I'm concerned. What did you get for your wife?
> 
> Dawg


I agree johns as good as it gets. You prolly saw my wife's when you was there lol PSE chaos 40-50 in pink skullworks. She hasnt really shot before so this is a great one to start on. He's building strings for it and shipping it for Christmas. Pic from the most famous couch in the business


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

She's a Beauty !


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> I agree johns as good as it gets. You prolly saw my wife's when you was there lol PSE chaos 40-50 in pink skullworks. She hasnt really shot before so this is a great one to start on. He's building strings for it and shipping it for Christmas. Pic from the most famous couch in the business
> View attachment 1538884


Yep, I know that couch well. Pretty sure I paid for it! She'll like that Chaos. My son had one and they are great shooters. They are a LOT of bow for what they cost. Good choice.

Dawg


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

tsaxybabe said:


> Nice bow, now you gotta paint the inside of that stabilizer to match


I hear ya. I've actually got the middle one shown below on the way from Todd over at Dead Center Archery. It's the 8"/4oz. May end up getting a new pink QAD Pro HDX for it after Christmas to finish it off for her. It looks better in person than in the pics and she loves it. Mission accomplished!

Dawg


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome thread guys!
kn


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

tdawg21 said:


> Yep, I know that couch well. Pretty sure I paid for it! She'll like that Chaos. My son had one and they are great shooters. They are a LOT of bow for what they cost. Good choice.
> 
> Dawg


Good thing for John I don't live closer I'd live on that couch lol. We have toyed with the idea of putting dc cams on the lil chaos lol I can't leave **** alone lol


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

That is a sexy bow.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got her new stab in from Todd over at Dead Center Archery. SWEET!!

Dawg


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

i like the colors of ur bow and stablizers


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very pretty! I was thinking of having my riser dipped muddy girl and keep the limbs black. Hers is cool!


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks ladies. She _REALLY_ likes it a lot. 

Dawg


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice looking bow! Have you seen the sights now available in Muddy Girl?


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good lookin bows! I just sent my G/F's Homewrecker off to Ragers Edge.. cant wait for it to get back, getting powdercoated Cancer Pink and black.. Pink Riser and cams.. Black Limbs and string stops, and I have to call him in the morning gonna rey to get the Limb pockets pink to black fade.. should look sweet when done, also got pink and black strings with pink serving and center serving along with a pink d-loop for it..


----------



## bowgirl2466 (May 25, 2011)

Great looking bow! Congrats, tdawg21's wife!


----------

